# Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?



## torino (27. März 2012)

Hallo
wollte bald mal ne Stelle mit Kartoffeln anfüttern, also mit Kartoffeln aus den Glas, will halt kein Stress mit den Weibern in der Küche |bla:
Und jetzt wollte ich fragen wie man die Kartoffel am besten auffädelt ohne das sie vom Haken saust ? Nur ich will die Methode gerne mit den Einfrieren umgehen und deswegen fragen wie man vernünftig ne Kartoffel aus dem Glas anködert direkt ?


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Benutze Boilies! Der "alte" Köder mag die kleinen fangen. Es gibt soviel Hightech was besser und größere fängt, allein wegen der Konsistenz von Kartoffeln.

Sonst mit dem Haarvorfach.


----------



## torino (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ich hasse nur Boilies und High Tech und schon allein wegen den Geldaufwandt. Also bitte zum Thema und auch nichts mit Haarmontagen bitte.


----------



## Dr. Kalamaris (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Schau dir mal das arma mesh von fox an, bzw steck die kartoffel in nen damenstrumpf


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Ich hasse nur Boilies und High Tech und schon allein wegen den Geldaufwandt. Also bitte zum Thema und auch nichts mit Haarmontagen bitte.



Leute die nicht mit dem Fortschritt gehen, werden auf die Dauer weniger fangen. Vorsprung durch Technik!!!

Das mit der Haarmontage war ernst gemeint


----------



## Gizzmo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Endlich mal einer der das Boiliangeln und den ganzen High Tec Mist auch überflüssig findet 
Nicht bös gemeint @rotrunna.
Ich mag auch lieber meine Maiskette oder Kartoffel am Haken. Gebe zwar zu, mal Frolic ausprobiert zu haben, aber das ist hier nicht so beliebt.

Die Kartoffeln aus dem Glas ziehe ich mit ner Ködernadel auf den Haken.
Bevor du den Hakenschenkel in die Kartoffel piekts, kannst du einen Grashalm mit ins Loch stecken, damit die Kartoffel nicht runter rutscht.
So mache ich das zumindest. 
Sicher haben die Leute recht, wenn SIe sagen das keine Gewaltwürfe zu empfehlen sind, aber vorsichtig geworfen reicht es für unseren See völlig aus.

greetz


----------



## torino (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Also du meinst den Grashalm wie nen Boiliestopper in den Hakenbogen legen bevor der Haken in der Kartoffelversinkt ?


----------



## Gizzmo (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Nun ich sags ma anders, aber deins hört sich auch nicht verkehrt an.
Wenn ich mit der Ködernadel die Kartoffel durchgestochen habe, fädel ich ja das Vorfach durch, bis der Haken fast an die Kartoffel kommt. 
Bevor nun der Haken die Kartoffel erreicht, lege ich etwas vom Grashalm auf das letzte Stück Vorfach vorm Haken, ziehe es mit durch die Kartoffel und dann halt noch ein bischen Grashalm auf den Haken und auch hinterher.
Hab das jetzt nen paar mal gelesen, aber besser bekomm ich das net beschrieben. Ich hoffe du verstehst die konfuse Anleitung.

greetz


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> also mit Kartoffeln aus den Glas, will halt kein Stress mit den Weibern in der Küche |bla:



|bigeyes
Du darfst in der Küche nicht mal Kartoffeln kochen???

#c

:mIch würde sie rausschmeißen...
Oder ausziehen!


----------



## Downbeat (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Benutze Boilies! Der "alte" Köder mag die kleinen fangen. Es gibt soviel Hightech was besser und größere fängt, allein wegen der Konsistenz von Kartoffeln.


Irgendwie lese ich in den letzten Tagen nur so komische Sachen von dir. Bleib ruhig beim High-Tec, aber lass doch andere bitte ihre Sachen machen.

Wenn du fertige Kartoffeln aus dem Glas nimmst würde ich es auch mal mit Gizzmos Methode versuchen.
Geht nicht auch ein Kartoffelteig, ich erinnere mich da an meine letzten Pürree Versuch|rotwerden


----------



## rotrunna (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Downbeat schrieb:


> Irgendwie lese ich in den letzten Tagen nur so komische Sachen von dir. Bleib ruhig beim High-Tec, aber lass doch andere bitte ihre Sachen machen.
> 
> Wenn du fertige Kartoffeln aus dem Glas nimmst würde ich es auch mal mit Gizzmos Methode versuchen.
> Geht nicht auch ein Kartoffelteig, ich erinnere mich da an meine letzten Pürree Versuch|rotwerden



Mag sein. Aber ich habe mit den Methoden meines Opas angefangen, und gemerkt das es mittlerweile Verbesserungen gibt. Karpfen ohne Haarvorfach ist für mich nicht waidgerecht. Mit Haar hatte noch nie einer zu tief geschluckt.

Historische Ereignisse: Wir haben auch mit Mais, Potatoes, Kichererbsen, Frolic angefangen und sind nie über 10 Pfund gekommen. Mein erster Boiliekarpfen war 15 Pfund und mittlerweile bin ich weit über 20 Pfund was aber auch keine Höchstleistung ist. Aber ich gehe nur 2 mal pro Jahr los. Der Raubfisch hat es mir mehr angetan


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ich kann rotrunna gut verstehen!

Nach zwanzig Jahren Karpfenverweigerung hat´s mich dann doch erwischt...

Meinen ersten ü20er hab ich mit Hartmais, Durchlaufmontage und ohne Haar erwischt.
Trotzdem will ich auf Festblei und Haar nicht mehr verzichten.


Bei der Köderfage:
Die Kartoffel war, Jahrzehnte lang,  nur ein Notbehelf:
Aufgrund ihrer Größe ist sie halt ein sehr selektiver Karpfenköder!

Aber inzwischen kennt man so viele bessere Alternativen!


Wer unbedingt mit Kartoffel angeln möchte und dann auch noch ausdrücklich sagt, daß er von Haarmontagen nix wissen will, der möchte zwanzig Jahere Wissenszuwachs ignorieren!

Kann man so jemandem wirklich helfen?#c

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78

PS:Ich finde "Oldschool" klasse!
Mir geht es nur um die grundsätzliche Verweigerungshaltung...


----------



## torino (28. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Aufjedenfall hier soll es jetzt grade nicht um high tech gehen ;-)
Ich habe auch mal von was gelesen, dass man die Kartoffel auch auffädeln kann, indem man ne Brotrinde auf den Hakenbogen legt und dann wenn das Vorfach durchgefädelt ist, dass man von der anderen Seite nen Stück Strohalm reinstecken soll. Nur wie lang sollte der Stohalm sein und wie tief soll der Strohalm in die Kartoffel gehen und was hat das alles für ne Wirkung ?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall hier soll es jetzt grade nicht um high tech gehen ;-)


Und dann:


> Ich habe auch mal von was gelesen, dass man die Kartoffel auch auffädeln kann, indem man ne Brotrinde auf den Hakenbogen legt und dann wenn das Vorfach durchgefädelt ist, dass man von der anderen Seite nen Stück Strohalm reinstecken soll. Nur wie lang sollte der Stohalm sein und wie tief soll der Strohalm in die Kartoffel gehen und was hat das alles für ne Wirkung ?


:mNa wenn das mal keine High Tech Anköderung ist....


----------



## SharkAndFish (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ob Boilie oder nicht ist doch jedem selbst überlassen. Dem einen ist es zu Teuer dem anderen nicht.

Und wenn man lieber Oldschool angelt auch , es gibt keine Regeln mit der Technik zu gehen..

Warum du kein Haar benutzen möchtest würde mich trotzdem entscheiden. Es ist nämlich wahrscheinlich schonender für den Karpfen und du erhöhst deine Fang Chancen.

Back to Topic..

Ich habe ein einmal mit Kartoffeln aus dem Glas geangelt und hab das wie folgt angestellt. Kartoffel in Würfel (1 x 1 x 1 cm ca.) geschnitten. Ein paar in Caramel Soße die man eig. fürs eis benutzt oder Kuchen, weiß nicht mehr genau wofür, benutzt eingelegt und ein paar nicht. Die in Caramel Eingelegten hab ich in der Sonne auf Backpapier aushärten lassen so das um die Kartoffel eine dünne Caramelschicht war. 
Die anderen Kartoffeln hab ich einfach so gelassen auch in Würfel ( 1 x 1 x 1 cm) geschnitten.

Ich kannte dort noch keine Haarmontage und war ganz frisch mit dem Angelschein fertig. 
In die Kartoffeln ein kleines (1,5mm) loch reingebohrt. Von oben die Kartoffeln auf den Haken gezogen ( 2 - 3 Würfel ) hinterher ein großen Gummistopper (der größer als das Katoffelloch war).
Damit das ganze nicht beim werfen abfliegt hab ich mir von einem Gummiband (leicht dickeren als die dünnen) ein kleines stück abgeschnitten so das es etwas größer wieder als das Kartoffelloch war und einfach mit der Spitze aufgehakt. So kannst du immer verstellen wie weit du die Kartoffelstückchen auf dem Schenkel oder nah an der Spitze haben willst. Mit dem in Caramel eingelegten genau das gleiche 

Ich hoffe du hast das verstanden sonst mache ich nochmal sowas wie eine Bild Erklärung.

Doch ich geb dir trotzdem den Tipp, das du dich Vllt. nicht 1000% gegen die Technik währst. 
Haarmontage ist ne Klasse Erfindung für Mensch und Tier.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen.

Lg,

Alex :vik:


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Aufjedenfall hier soll es jetzt grade nicht um high tech gehen ;-)
> Ich habe auch mal von was gelesen, dass man die Kartoffel auch auffädeln kann, indem man ne Brotrinde auf den Hakenbogen legt und dann wenn das Vorfach durchgefädelt ist, dass man von der anderen Seite nen Stück Strohalm reinstecken soll. Nur wie lang sollte der Stohalm sein und wie tief soll der Strohalm in die Kartoffel gehen und was hat das alles für ne Wirkung ?


 
Die Brotrinde ist der Puffer ähnlich dem Grashalm, der Strohhalm verhindert das einschneiden der Kartoffel durch die Schnur, dieser brauch nicht lang sein. Nur kannst du mit weichen Kartoffeln Gewaltwürfe machen, das einem Boillie höhren und sehen vergeht, aber soetwas können selbsternannte 25 jährige "Experten", welche 1 - 2 mal im Jahr auf Karpfen gehen nicht wissen, denn als so gefischt und sogar gefangen wurde, schwammen sie noch als "Quak" in Papas Geschlechtsorganen ...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

@Knispel: dein Beitrag... Mal wieder einfach klasse!!




rotrunna schrieb:


> Benutze Boilies! Der "alte" Köder mag die kleinen fangen. Es gibt soviel Hightech was besser und größere fängt, allein wegen der Konsistenz von Kartoffeln.
> 
> Sonst mit dem Haarvorfach.




Alter Schwede... du weißt es ja... Wir haben schon richtig dicke Fische mit der Kartoffel gefangen da sind so manche hier noch mit der Trommel um den Weihnachtsbaum gelaufen!

Und zur Konsistenz: wenn man Ahnung und Wissen hat, weiß man das die Konsistenz eines gegahrten Köders sich mit des dauer das Kochens verändert...

Und ich frag mich echt wie du auf den Gedanken kommst, das Kartoffel nur Kleinzeug fängt... Wie bekomt ein Rotauge eine Kartoffel von der Größe einer Walnuss uns Maul? Noch dazu wenn die nur halbgar gekocht ist?

Soll heißen: lass die Kartoffeln aus dem Glas im Supermarkt stehen und koch die selbst ab! Das gibt auch keinen Ärger mit der Cheffin zu Hause, außer du kochst sie mit einem Fischaroma.|supergri

Ich bin der Meinung das solche Köder wieder an Bedeutung gewinnen werden weil die Karpfen bald die Bestandteile jeder Murmel kennen... Rund+Bunt = Gefahr/Stress

Den Erdapfel kann man entweder aufs Haar oder direkt auf den Haken ziehen. Vorher kann man ein Stück Brotrinde aufziehen, das hält die Geschichte.


----------



## carpHunter.. (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Dr. Kalamaris schrieb:


> Schau dir mal das arma mesh von fox an, bzw steck die kartoffel in nen damenstrumpf


 

Ist das beste was du machen kannst, auch andere Köder wie Dosenthunfisch oder ähnliches kannste darein packen.
Ist extra für weiche oder matschige Köder entwickelt worden 
und ich selbst hab mit dem Arma Mesh bisher Top Ergebnisse erzielt. Es stört den Fisch überhaupt nicht. Natürlich ist der Damen strumpf günstiger und erfüllt den gleichen Zweck |laola:


----------



## antonio (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Mag sein. Aber ich habe mit den Methoden meines Opas angefangen, und gemerkt das es mittlerweile Verbesserungen gibt. Karpfen ohne Haarvorfach ist für mich nicht waidgerecht. Mit Haar hatte noch nie einer zu tief geschluckt.
> 
> passiert mit anderen methoden auch nicht, wenn man dabei bleibt und nich nen "kilometer" von den ruten entfernt pennt, so daß der fisch ehe man an der rute ist schon die halbe spule gelehrt hat.
> 
> ...



antonio


----------



## Colophonius (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Karpfen ohne Haarvorfach ist für mich nicht waidgerecht.



Wer spricht denn hier davon, dass jeder Karpfen zwangsläufig zurückgesetzt wird #h

Ansonsten klingt die Brotrinden-Strohhalm-Technik  sinnvoll und auch durchdacht, ist halt nur ein wenig auffwendiger, als einen Boilie aufs Haar zu ziehen oder einen Wurm auf den Haken zu spießen #h


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Wer spricht denn hier davon, dass jeder Karpfen zwangsläufig zurückgesetzt wird #h



Eben - kleine Karpfen sollen eine Delikatesse sein... Und: beim Spinfischen kräht kein Hahn danach ob ein Drilling einem kleinen Hecht den Schlund zunagelt...



Colophonius schrieb:


> Ansonsten klingt die Brotrinden-Strohhalm-Technik  sinnvoll und auch durchdacht, ist halt nur ein wenig auffwendiger, als einen Boilie aufs Haar zu ziehen oder einen Wurm auf den Haken zu spießen #h



Und verlangt deswegen wahrscheinlich auch mehr Intelligenz.


----------



## torino (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Vielen dank Leute das es auch Leute auf meiner Seite gibt die auch denken das alte Technik immer noch gut fängig ist; respekt ! Und natürlich vielen dank für die Hilfen ! Aber wollte immer noch gern wissen wie groß der Strohalm in Verhältnis zur Kartoffel sein sollte und wie weit er dann in die Kartoffel geschoben werden sollte ?! Also gibt vielleicht auch Leute ohne wenig intelligenz wie mich aber ich bemüh mich wenigstens einen Lösungsweg zu finden und der seit ihr und lernwillig bin ich somit auch ;-)


----------



## torino (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

@SharkAndFish: würde mich sehr freuen wenn du deine Technik anhand von Bildern erklären könntest also finde deine Methode bestimmt gut also Klingt sehr gut aber Bilder würdens mir gut erleichtern. Vielen Dank dafür !


----------



## carp12 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

He Leute! Ich finde die Kartoffel ist ein super Karpfenköder! 
Da bin ich absolut einer Meinung mit asphaltmonster.
Wir haben schon an Seen gefischt,an denen mit Boilies gar
nix ging! Wir nahmen dann Kartoffeln,die eigentlich für uns als Bratkartoffeln dienen sollten und fingen damit noch ein paar schöne Fische!

@tourino
Du solltest deine Kartoffeln selbst abkochen.Dann kannst du deine Konsestenz selbst bestimmen.Ausserdem kannst du dein Kartoffelwasser mit Honig oder Vanillezucker tunen. 
Zum Anködern würde ich dir aber trotzdem ne Haarmontage
empfehlen! Du solltest die Kartoffel auch nicht ganz pellen.
Ein Drittel der Schale bleibt dran,Kartoffel mit der ungepellten Seite nach unten ,aufs Haar ziehen,Grashalm in die Schlaufe am Haar schieben und raus damit. Hält sehr gut!


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Vielen dank Leute das es auch Leute auf meiner Seite gibt die auch denken das alte Technik immer noch gut fängig ist; respekt ! Und natürlich vielen dank für die Hilfen ! Aber wollte immer noch gern wissen wie groß der Strohalm in Verhältnis zur Kartoffel sein sollte und wie weit er dann in die Kartoffel geschoben werden sollte ?! Also gibt vielleicht auch Leute ohne wenig intelligenz wie mich aber ich bemüh mich wenigstens einen Lösungsweg zu finden und der seit ihr und lernwillig bin ich somit auch ;-)


 
1 - 2 cm Strohhalmlänge sollten genügen, dieser soll lediglich das einschneiden durch die Schnur verhindern und ganz in die Kartoffel einschieben. Also ich hatte das immer wie folgt gemacht : Ködernadel - Vorfach - Brotstück auf Haken - Kartoffel hinterher auf Brotrinde aufliegen lassen denn den Strohhalm und diesen ganz in die Kartoffel stecken, bis er mit der Kartoffeloberseite abschließt aber nicht auf der Anderen Seite wieder rauskommt. ( über genaue Länge hab ich mir nie Gedanken gemacht, wenn die Kartoffel z.B. Walnussgröße hat, ca. 1 - 2 cm ) Verstanden? Die Haarmethode kannten wir damals noch nicht, einfach auch da mit einmal ausprobieren.


----------



## SharkAndFish (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> @SharkAndFish: würde mich sehr freuen wenn du deine Technik anhand von Bildern erklären könntest also finde deine Methode bestimmt gut also Klingt sehr gut aber Bilder würdens mir gut erleichtern. Vielen Dank dafür !




Okee,

Hat das eile ? 
Weil hab momentan noch viel zu tuen  

Werde es sobald ich kann machen und hier Posten , gehst ja bestimmt nicht nur einmal auf Karpfen 

Lg,

Alex :vik:


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Kartoffeln mit Karamell überzogen? 

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da wirklich viel für die Karpfen überlassen würde ^^.

Kurze zwischenfrage, schält ihr die Kartoffeln oder lasst ihr die Schale dran?

bzw. ich hab zwar nichts gegen "HighTec" angeln, dennnoch geht nichts über eine schöne Maiskette oder ähnliches, mein letzter Karpfen auf Maiskette hatte 25 pfd. also von wegen da beisst nichts größeres...


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

ich habe sie immer ein Tag vor dem fischen gekocht und als Pellkartoffel mit an Wasser genommen, dort die Schale der Köderkartoffel entfernt und mir die Kartoffel in die passende Größe, so ca. Walnussgröße ( bischen rundlich "schnitzen" ) geschnitten. Die zum Anfüttern hab ich einfach nur mit Schale zerschnitten.
In dem alten Buch von James Gibbinson : "Der Karpfen" werden alle diese alten Techniken beschrieben, es stammt aus der Vorboilliezeit und ist ab 2,13 Euro zu bekommen :
http://www.amazon.de/Der-Karpfen-Verhaltensweise-sportlicher-Fang/dp/3490048148/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1333023051&sr=8-1


----------



## SharkAndFish (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Philla schrieb:


> Kartoffeln mit Karamell überzogen?
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich da wirklich viel für die Karpfen überlassen würde ^^.



Also ich würds nicht essen :m

Jedem das seine 

Lg Alex:vik:


----------



## torino (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Danke nochmal für die Erklärung Knipsel jetzt ist es mit klar !
@SharkAndFish: Darfst dir ruhig etwas Zeit lassen keine panik


----------



## .Sebastian. (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Benutze Boilies! Der "alte" Köder mag die kleinen fangen. Es gibt soviel Hightech was besser und größere fängt, allein wegen der Konsistenz von Kartoffeln.
> 
> Sonst mit dem Haarvorfach.


Lese ich denn in jedem Thema in dem es um alternative karpfenköder geht deinen verweis auf boilies "über die nichts drüber geht"??? nicht jeder wirft sein geld für die kiloköder ins wasser...
das musste ich mal sagen sorry.

nun zum thema: 
zum einen würde ich sie lufttrocknen bzw in die sonne legen damit sie außen fester wird und zum anderen würde ich, nachdem ich das vorfach durch die kartoffel gefädelt habe, unter den hakenbogen ein stück grashalm quer legen, so dass der haken beim wurf nicht so leicht durch die kartoffel gezogen wird. 

PS wie schon oft gesagt haar ist in dem fall günstiger


----------



## Philla (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



SharkAndFish schrieb:


> Also ich würds nicht essen :m
> 
> Jedem das seine
> 
> Lg Alex:vik:


Noch nie Süßkartoffeln gegessen? 

Herrjeh, du weisst gar nicht was dir entgeht glaub mir!


----------



## Forellenberti (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Hallo,

ich würde die Schale an der Kartoffel bzw. -stücken dran lassen, sie halten besser. Die kartoffeln zu schälen halte ich für überflüssig, eher contraproduktiv. Zusätzlich Brotrinde finde ich eine gute Idee.

Gruß Forellenberti


----------



## Knispel (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Forellenberti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die kartoffeln zu schälen halte ich für überflüssig, eher contraproduktiv.
> 
> Gruß Forellenberti


 
Warum ? Das erklähre mir bitte einmal. 
Wenn Du Stücke nimmst ist die Schale eh ab und wenn Du Brot als "Puffer" fürs auswerfen verwendest, fliegt dir auch bei Weltrekortweitwürfen keine vom Haken ....


----------



## archie01 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Hallo
Wenn es wirklich oldschool sein soll , dann will ich hier mal eine Lanze für einen anderen Köder brechen. Denn früher war eine ordentliche Brotflocke der Kartoffel an allen unseren Gewässer deutlich überlegen . Damit hab ich so manchen Karpfen gefangen....
Ist ja auch ebenso leicht und kostengünstig zu beschaffen.


Gruß
Archie


----------



## Gizzmo (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Da stimme ich absolut zu. Kleine Brotflocken sind auch super um sich Köfis zu angeln.
Allerdings geht es hier ums richtige anködern von Kartoffeln und nicht um alternative Köder zum High Tec.

greetz


----------



## Franky (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Servus... Kurz noch zur "knispelschen Pellkartoffel": wenn man die einen Tag vorher kocht, auch gerne mit Vanille, Anis und Zucker, und dann gleich pellt, wird das Ding am nächsten Tag wie Gummi! Geht 1A! :q

(ich mach mir aber lieber selber Kartoffelklöße aus den "ollen" Kartoffeln  Natürlich dann ohne den Süßkrams!  )


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



torino schrieb:


> Vielen dank Leute das es auch Leute auf meiner Seite gibt die auch denken das alte Technik immer noch gut fängig ist; respekt !
> (...)
> lernwillig bin ich somit auch ;-)



Selbstverständlich funktionieren die althergebrachten Methoden nach wir vor hervorragend!
Ich nutze sie auch oft mit Begeisterung.
Gut, keine Kartoffeln.
Aber die Brotflocke ist für mich der vielleicht beste Köder auf Kapitale Weißfische überhaupt!

Meine Kommentare waren nur auf das "kommt mir bloß nicht mit der Haarmethode" bezogen!

Sie wurde erfunden, weil man mit den anderen, z.T. oben beschriebenen, Methoden halt nicht zufrieden war!

Seit rund 20 Jahren ist sie beim Karpfenangeln Stand der Technik und hat längst nix mehr mit High Tech zu tun.

Ob man neue Techniken anwendet oder nicht, muß natürlich jeder für sich entscheiden!
Da will ich auch niemandem dreinreden!!!

Sie aber prinzipiell abzulehnen, zeugt allerdings nicht wirklich von großer Lernwilligkeit.
Eher vom großer Sturheit...
Und die kann einem zwar oft zum Erfolg verhelfen, macht einem aber häufig nur das Leben unnötig schwer.
Ich weiß, vovon ich rede...

Grüße vom
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Hab grad in einem Video etwas übers Angeln mit Kartoffeln gefunden.

Sehr interessant!

Geht  nach ca 25Min los.

:mhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a4FcF9gM0dw&feature=related


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



archie01 schrieb:


> Hallo
> Wenn es wirklich oldschool sein soll .......



dann wird die Kartoffel am Drilling angeboten. Damit hält sie auch weitere Würfe aus.

Über Verletzung haben sich die Alten keine Gedanken gemacht, denn nach der Landung erlitt der Fisch in aller Regel eine noch schlimmere, tödliche Verletzung. 

Also:

Oldschool, Kartoffel und Fisch essen wollen = Drilling


----------



## Taxidermist (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



> Also:
> 
> Oldschool, Kartoffel und Fisch essen wollen = Drilling (mit min.040er Schnur)



Habe ich früher auch so gemacht, aber um einen Abriss auszuschließen gehört eigentlich auch mindestens eine 0,40er Schnur verwendet!
Ich höre schon die Carphunter heulen!

Jürgen


----------



## koikai (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Hallo,

ich habe das mit der Kartoffel immer so gemacht:
Kartoffel kochen und schälen, dann mit einer Ködernadel die Kartoffel aufziehen, so das der Hacken mitten in der Kartoffel steckt. Das habe ich mit so vielen gemacht wie ich an einem Tag brauchte. Die Kartoffeln kommen dann ins Gefrierfach, bis sie durchgefroren sind. Wenn es dann zum Angeln geht nimmt man eine Thermoskanne und füllt die Kartoffeln ein. Ich habe die Kartoffeln immer in Alufolie samt Vorfach eingewickelt. Die Kartoffel kommen gefroren an den Haken und tauen im Wasser sehr rasch auf. Mit dieser Methode sind auch Gewaltwürfe möglich, ich habe nie eine Kartoffel beim Wurf verloren. Ich habe mit der Kartoffel sehr gute Karpfenfänge gehabt.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Taxidermist (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



> Die Kartoffeln kommen dann ins Gefrierfach, bis sie durchgefroren sind.


Dies ist natürlich deutlich raffinierter, als die "Steinzeitmethoden"!

P.S.: Dazu schreibst du noch gefroren ohne H, sehr schön!
Mit "H" ist hier weitverbreitet und ich krieg immer Augenkrebs davon!

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Habe ich früher auch so gemacht, aber um einen Abriss auszuschließen gehört eigentlich auch mindestens eine 0,40er Schnur verwendet!
> Ich höre schon die Carphunter heulen!
> 
> Jürgen




Klar, 0,40er hatte ich vorausgesetzt.


----------



## plötzenpapst (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ich glaube die Aussage das man ohne high-tech auf Dauer  weniger fängt ist meines Erachtens absoluter Mist!!
Klar, wer mit nem vollausgestattetem Bassboad auf schwarzbarsch in America angelt wird man sicherlich mehr fangen als mit einem klapprigen, quitschigen alten ruderkahn...
Aber beim Karpfenangeln ist das, wie ich finde, ganz anders!
Bestes Beispiel ist unser Nachbar:
Der inzwischen 88 jährige Mann verzichtet auf jeglichen high-tech! Das exklusivste in seinem angelrepartoi ist ne feederrute!
Und trotzdem fängt dieser Mann einen Großen Karpfen nach dem anderen...
Vllt keinen 40 pfund schuppi oder Graser von 1.20m, aber regelmäßig seinen 15lbs Karpfen, ne 50er Schleie oder eine 70er Forelle...
Weder mit rodpod, boilie, Baitboot, Bivvy, etc...
Sondern mit ner posenmontage oder ner einfachen futterspirale mit nem einfachen plättchenhake. Ein, zwei Maiskörner rauf und ab dafür!
Kein Hightech kein gar nix!
Alles Erfahrung...
Zur Kartoffel:
Da wo der Haken rein kommt lass ich ein Stück Pelle dran.
Da hält sie auch relativ starke würfe aus!!

Lg. Philip


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

bevor man den Drillingstip nachmacht, empfehle ich einen Blick in die jeweilige Gewässerordnung etc.|bigeyes
Bei uns hat da wer was dagegen
*2. Angelgeräte und Köder​2.1​*​​​​. Friedfischangel (Definition: *Handangel zum Friedfisch-Fang*)
Die Friedfischangel ist eine beliebige Rute mit oder ohne Rolle und mit
einem einschenkligen Haken, der mit für den Fang von Friedfischen
zugelassenen natürlichen oder künstlichen Ködern versehen ist. 

"Mit Kartoffel auf Hecht" halte ich als Ausrede dann doch nur bedingt für glaubwürdig
Gruß A.
​


----------



## antonio (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

der blick in die gewässerordnung sollte eigentlich voraussetzung vor dem angeln sein(mal ausgenommen die hausgewässer, wo man die gewässerordnung kennt), nicht nur wegen nem drilling.

antonio


----------



## Knispel (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> bevor man den Drillingstip nachmacht, empfehle ich einen Blick in die jeweilige Gewässerordnung etc.|bigeyes
> Bei uns hat da wer was dagegen
> *2. Angelgeräte und Köder*​
> *2.1*
> ...


 
Mir konnte noch kein Vereins - oder Verbandsfunktionär den Grund erklären, warum der Drilling beim Friedfischfang des öfteren verboten, aber beim Raubfischfang erlaubt ist ....​


----------



## angler1996 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*



Knispel schrieb:


> Mir konnte noch kein Vereins - oder Verbandsfunktionär den Grund erklären, warum Drilling beim Friedfisch des öfteren verboten aber beim Raubfisch erlaubt ist ....​


 
Bei einem Fiedfisch, als friedlicher Fisch, setzt man nicht auf so schwere Geschütze; Räubern hingegen setzt man die volle Macht der heimischen Armee entgegen.

Sorry:q, freilich sind solche Regelungen Nonsens


----------



## thomas72 (3. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Hallo miteinander,

habe heute Vormittag innerhalb von 30 Minuten 2 Karpfen mit jeweils 5 Pfund gefangen.
Als Köder verwendete ich einen Kartoffelwürfel (1x1x1 cm) am Haar mit Durchlaufbleimontage.
Funktioniert super, beide Karpfen schön in der Lippe gehakt.



Gruß und Petri Heil


Thomas


----------



## BARSCH123 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ich habe jetzt mal eine vllt. blöde frage aber, was Füttert ihr wenn es mit der Kartoffel los geht ?

Einfach ein halbes Kilo Kartoffelwürfel ins Wasser, oder kommt da noch was zu ?

Das hat mich schon immer interessiert, weil ich das mit dem Kartoffelfischen auch schon längst mal ausprobiert haben wollte.

Tl.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (4. April 2012)

*AW: Wie Kartoffeln nun richtig anködern ?*

Ist ganz einfach: ich jage die rohe Kartoffel zweimal durch einen Pommesschneider, dann kochen, abkühlen lassen und vorsichtig mit Grundfutter bzw. Paniermehl vermischen. Lockstoff nach persönlichen Vorlieben, uns hat immer Zucker oder Anis gereicht.

Die Futterballen kann man dann auch einigermaßen werfen.



thomas72 schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> habe heute Vormittag innerhalb von 30 Minuten 2 Karpfen mit jeweils 5 Pfund gefangen.
> Als Köder verwendete ich einen Kartoffelwürfel (1x1x1 cm) am Haar mit Durchlaufbleimontage.
> Funktioniert super, beide Karpfen schön in der Lippe gehakt.


Perti!!#6|schild-g

Geht doch, auch wenn schon unsere Urgroßväter damit gefischt haben und der Köder so garnicht "_New School_" ist. 


Vor allem: es gibt nichts spannenderes als mit solchen Ködern und einer Pose oder Freilaufmontage auf Karpfen oder andere Weißfische zu angeln.
Ist halt was anderes als die Selbsthamontage und den Bissanzeiger die Arbeit machen zu lassen.


----------

